
Bedrock – A modular, WAN-replicated, blockchain-based database - dhruvkar
https://bedrockdb.com/
======
cakoose
The "blockchain-based" part is misleading.

For one, when people say "blockchain", they're almost always including the
clever protocol that enables a currency with no central authority. That's the
interesting part. Bedrock doesn't do any of that.

Without that, "blockchain" is just a simple technique for incremental hashing.
Bedrock uses that, but it's not substantial enough to sensibly list
"blockchain-based" as one of the three top attributes.

(They could have said "Paxos-based". That's the protocol they use to ensure
things don't get out of sync.)

Just trying to capitalize on the cryptocurrency hype, I guess. FaunaDB did
something similar: [https://fauna.com/blog/distributed-ledger-without-the-
blockc...](https://fauna.com/blog/distributed-ledger-without-the-blockchain)

~~~
tristan_ph
just curious. Would you consider git as blockchain?

~~~
cakoose
Hmm... Git's commit chain might be a blockchain (in the minimal sense of the
word), since I think it uses that hash chaining technique.

But if I were describing Git to others, I wouldn't say "Git is a distributed,
blockchain-based VCS" because that would give the wrong idea.

------
prepend
This looks promising. A typical blockchain discussion in my org (kind of
averse to change with a few hundred database people, smart, but Microsoft
stack) goes like this: Someone: “We need a private blockchain for C use case.
We’re about to pay consulting firm X a gazillion dollars to implement
EthiHyperBitLedget” Architect: “Silly bird, you just need a distributed
database...” Someone:”Fine then how do I get one of those” Architect:”you just
hire me and I’ll write a bunch of database stuff for you that is a one off
spaghetti mess of sql server stuff” 75% of the time they buy that blockchain
thing 25% of the time they try to spatchcock the sql thing So far we are 0 for
10 for stuff being useful.

If there were a nice distributed database with the features of blockchain I
think this could merge my excited Someones with my fuddyduddy Architects.

~~~
cateye
This is the most mature and out of the box solution I've come across:
[https://kaleido.io/](https://kaleido.io/)

I can totally imagine how Someone would respond to it because it wouldn't
automatically get him the Lambo he thinks Blockchain should bring. After a
couple of hours, he would say something like: "this isn't a Real® blockchain.
We need a proper one."

The Architect wouldn't be impressed by it too, because where is the fun if you
can't spend 6 months creating spaghetti code?

------
hlieberman
Any distributed database that doesn't advertise that it has hired Kyle
Kingsbury (aphyr) and passed him applying Jepsen's new and ever-kinkier stress
tests against it makes me instantly suspicious. Appeal to authority? Yes, but,
aphyr has earned the title by breaking a whole lot of databases.

------
1ba9115454
So does this partition the data out to different nodes or replicate the same
data to each node?

------
bestouff
"Bedrock was built by Expensify, and is a networking and distributed
transaction layer built atop SQLite, the fastest, most reliable, and most
widely distributed database in the world."

I didn't know SQLite was a distributed database.

~~~
cyphar
As others have said, "distributed" in this context means "widely used".
However, there is work to make SQLite be able to work as a distributed
database (and this code is being run in production on LXD clusters)[1].

[1]: [https://dqlite.io/](https://dqlite.io/)

------
cloudhead
Not a blockchain.

